# Lnb Help



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

can u guys help me to setup my lnb config in pansat 2500A to recive the T5
picture below is my LNB.
is it standard or universal? what freq should i use?
i have level 84% now and i am using universal but i get no qulity so i might be doing something wrong.
should it be directy connted to the dish? or 4x1 is fine?
thanx guys alot  

no image up load 
on the lnb it says:
samsung electro mechanics
universial lnb
model no:msde8232ss(1b)
input freq: 10.70-11.70Ghz(low)
11.70-1275Ghz(high)
noise : 0.6db
UPC 4330107328716


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes its a Universal you need to use L.O. 09750 , remember you are looking for QUALITY not signal level, GOOD LUCK!
I would forget the switch right now until you are set up then add the switch : )


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

now i am getting level 82 and i know i am gettin gsomething. 
might the bin that i use or anything along that line?
i been trying for 4 days now no luck  :nono:


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

okay i got %65 qulity on 11929 H with %80 level.
i know i am hitting 97W.
but i only get cctv4 and cctv9. plus some encoded channels.
with switch and without it i tried. both cases i get the same.
now if u look at http://www.lyngsat.com/ia5.html there is no 11929 H there is 11929 V and it doesn't have cctv's 
what should i do.
blind scan doesn't pick up anything. except those ones!!!
might be a flash problem? 
lnb?
reciver?


----------



## amir911 (Sep 28, 2004)

okay i moved the dish abit since i thought cctv4 and cctv9 are not on 97W now i am getting 3abn channels.(one english and one latino)
they are on 101W amc4 according to lynsat)
so i am thinking cctv should be on T5. since i moved the dish only like 4 degrees.
any ideas?
but once i get cctv4&9 i can't get anything else :flaiming


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

CCTV is not on IA 5. but it is on Galaxy3C at 95W. There isnt much else on that one so is consistent with you having 2 CCTV channels and nothing else. youre pointed at Galaxy3C. 
I have my 2500 on IA 5 currently. Try 12122H, 22.000Msps. It's active. Looks to be Korean programming


----------

